# Appcrash



## Reno13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello I have problem and I can't find any solution. Here is the error:


*Signature of the problem:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: speed.exe
Application Version: 0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp: 438ae75e
The name of the module with the error: speed.exe
Version of the module with the error: 0.0.0.0
Timestamp module with error: 438ae75e
Exception Code: c0000005
Transfer exception: 00000f2f
OS Version: 6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1045
Additional Information 1: 1edb
Additional Information 2: f1a4e0f24b04c5f63dd2621be76239d4
Additional Information 3: 2fb9
Additional Information 4: 8a528ae1534002108bcb751d1b2e9ba2*


This error appear when I run games (working on other computer). I already tryed to reinstal Direct and Java, scan by Anti-Virus (4 other programs), I have full updated Vista system, also I tryed RegCure to fix this error but nothing Please Help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF is the game involved need for speed.or some other there is a similar issue here http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/5042-63-games-crashing-launch-win7-64bit may be worth looking at


----------



## Reno13 (Jun 23, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF is the game involved need for speed.or some other there is a similar issue here http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/5042-63-games-crashing-launch-win7-64bit may be worth looking at


Thx but that didn't work ;/ Ye this is NFSMW i have same problem with Manhunt and other games;/


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok, so you have tried playing the game in compatibility mode? It may be an idea to uninstall then reinstall the game in compatibility mode.


----------



## Reno13 (Jun 23, 2010)

I tryed this at first  not working ;/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what system is recommended for xp,vista


----------



## Reno13 (Jun 23, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi what system is recommended for xp,vista


I don't understand You...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What os is the game meant to played on vista or xp


----------



## Reno13 (Jun 23, 2010)

I want to play on vista sp2


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi again is the game meant to be run on vista or xp


----------



## Reno13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Vista, but this game was maked before vista (NFS most wanted).


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi that game was made for xp so compatibility mode is about the best wat to get it to run if it won't then I suggest you go over to the gaming folks here and see if they have any ideas http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/


----------



## Reno13 (Jun 23, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi that game was made for xp so compatibility mode is about the best wat to get it to run if it won't then I suggest you go over to the gaming folks here and see if they have any ideas http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/


Ok, anyway thx for help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

